# Lets see your bows!!!



## Warped Arrow (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is mine, I couldnt wait for the rest to get here.........

















Del


----------



## j_seph (Jul 3, 2011)

What's the little bar for, looks like an external antenna for a cell phone. ; -). I am shooting a bowtech tomcat and a sage recurve. Just got the recurve set up so we will see


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 3, 2011)

j_seph said:


> What's the little bar for, looks like an external antenna for a cell phone. ; -). I am shooting a bowtech tomcat and a sage recurve. Just got the recurve set up so we will see



LOL!!!!! It is intended to serve as a "Pull Bar" for when that big one gets on or when the arrow is burried in mud or a stump.

Havent tried it yet, we will see what we see.

Del


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 8, 2011)

Got the rest and grip wrap on. Had to do some adjusting and tinkering to get it to line up right. Works GREAT!!! Now to renock the string and I will be set!!

Del


----------



## j_seph (Jul 8, 2011)

Warped Arrow said:


> Got the rest and grip wrap on. Had to do some adjusting and tinkering to get it to line up right. Works GREAT!!! Now to renock the string and I will be set!!
> 
> Del


maybe we can hook up next Friday


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 9, 2011)

Tweeked the nock point and am shooting great out to 20 yards!!!

Now to get a liscense and hit the water!!!!

Anyone up for taking a newbie for his first boat ride on Lake Hartwell??? I'll even buy a 6-pack as a "thank you"! LOL!!!!

Del


----------

